
Ask HN: Does sugar intake help with stroke symptoms? - leeuwnhawk
So about 5 years ago, someone I knew had a stroke, and incidentally, as soon as we administered a sugar liquid, he came into his senses and we were able to prevent any permanent and lasting damage to his brain. The doctor said that he suffered an Ischemic stroke.<p>Coming back to today, he started showing symptoms of stroke again after all these years - difficulty maintaining balance or comprehending the surroundings. We quickly gave him a glass of sugared water and a spoon of sugar and he was again back to his senses. Now, I find it hard to believe that there is any relation between sugar and the role it plays in alleviating stroke-related symptoms, and I would like to ask an expert&#x27;s opinion on this.<p>PS: He&#x27;s a diabetic too.
======
mtmail
> and I would like to ask an expert's opinion on this.

Wouldn't that be a doctor instead of a tech-focused online forum?

------
PaulHoule
A diabetic person can pass out from low blood sugar, particularly if they are
taking insulin.

~~~
LinuxBender
This. ^^^ Do they have a blood sugar tester with them? Why aren't they
visiting their doctor?

